
Report: Microsoft Buying Would-Be Google-Killer Powerset For $100M - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/report-microsoft-buying-would-be-google-killer-powerset-for-100m
======
pchristensen
There's already a good discussion of PowerSet on another thread, but at that
price the emphasis should be on _would-be_ and not _Google Killer_.

~~~
pchristensen
Down voted? Google is worth 2,000x what Powerset is being bought for, and
that's money MSFT really wants. If it really could "kill Google", it should be
worth more than 0.05% of Google.

If the goal is to kill Google, then the price indicates it's a risky bet. If
the goal is good semantic search, then buying Powerset's tech and adding
MSFT's financial resources to scale it sounds like a really good plan.
Exaggeration doesn't help anyone.

